# Snow Haul Off / Plowing



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Wanted to let all know we have 70 semi dump trucks (22 ton capacity) with drivers, available for any snow haul off or salt deliveries.

I also have 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western Pro plow available if anyone is needing help. Willing to travel or park truck on site.

Thanks


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*What area do you cover?*

Are you ever in the Des Plaines area?


----------

